# Something sure is fishy Help!



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a 100 gl tank with an 
oscar
two jag cichlids
two parrot cichlids
two tiger barbs
and one jack dempsy

I inherited these fish from a friend that was downsizing and noticed that her parrots have red tenticle like things coming out of the gills. They almost look like bloodworms. The fish are eating and swimming around fine no one is pale and none of the other fish seem to be affected.
The tiger barbs recently from being in my tank have started to have a couple of scales fall off. Its hard to know if they are being picked on or rubbed up against on of the ornaments.
Any input would be appreciated

pH 7.8
NH3 0
NO3 0
NO2 0 
( Haven't tested for hardness yet )


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Two things:

1. Are you sure you mean NO3 is 0? You didn't state the size of these fish, but with such a great bioload, unless they are each 2 inches long and you just did a 100% water change, I doubt that number is 0. Depending on the kit, maybe you didn't shake the solutions enough? Or maybe the kit has expired.

2. This one is more important. Have you looked at this thread by Pat (MyKiss)? http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

I had thought something was up when i got that reading too my kit is only six months old but i mean who knows how long they sit on the store shelf right? The fish are fairly large.

Thanks for the link to that thread it is very interesting!


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Just retested NO3 and it came out with 10 not sure if that changes anything


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think it does. I was just worried it that it would come out off the scale. Are you doing anything to treat for Callamanus?


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

My lfs gave me some clout that says treats gills flukes but it doesn't say for callamanus I am hunting for the lavaminsol but having a hard time finding it. 
Any suggestions?
Alot of what I read people say the worms come out of the anus so far there is none like that only out of the gills of the parrots could it be the same worms?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know much about Callamanus as I've never had it. MyKiss (Pat) sells Levamisole and Charles also has it at his location. Be careful with Clout. I used it for Argulus with my cichlids and it killed them and a few of my plecos, even at half strength.


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry fairly new to the forum whos charles and what location? lol and im assuming Mypat is the screen name right


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

they r canadian aquatics. they r listed in the sponsor section. also sometimes april at aprils aquarium has it. she lives in port moody so you may be able to meet her in port moody to pick up .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Slangley said:


> Sorry fairly new to the forum whos charles and what location? lol and im assuming Mypat is the screen name right


Pat is MyKiss. Charles just used his name as the user name. They're both Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## Slangley (Apr 26, 2010)

K thank you


----------

